# Carrying while with kids



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not seen this specific issue addressed so please forgive me if it has.
I have two small boys 3yrs old and almost 2 yrs old. I have no problem carrying when it is just me or me and my wife. However when we go certain placs with the kids, museums, fairs, etc. I am very concerened about it being seen as I am constantly running and chasing after them. Climbing especially. I have a Kahr PM9 that I prefer to carry IWB but I do havea couple pocket holsters. I just can't hardly draw out of them. When I think of scenarios I always think that unless confronted directly I am just grabbing kids and wife and running. We also have a baby due in April. I'm just curious how amny others out there carry around small kids like this and what your experiences have been.
Thanks,
Dave G.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave,

I understand that carrying with the family is difficult. I have done it the standard ways with a holster/pocket holster.

I often throw a pistol in a backpack-all ways packin stuff for the kids anyway. When my daughters were in diapers, I kept my Officer's ACP in the diaper bag.

You just have to be creative.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You about have to dress to carry. U bigger button up shirt not tucked in will usually hide it pretty well. Put your gun on and put your hands over your head. Twist around and see of the gun pops out. Colder weather lends itself to either types of holders too. I have a shoulder rig (Bianchi X16 Agent X) that I like to use in the winter months. I usually have it between a under shirt and flannel or light jacket. I have more than one holster to go on it so I can carry different guns if I want to.

I've just found that one holster type don't do it all the year for me. Maybe lok around for another type holster or as stated maybe a bag. I am not all that comfortable with not having the gun on my person but that don't mean anything really...heh. Many people like that way to carry.

I have always carried ..kids or not. I just always try to buy clothes and dress in a way that makes it harder for people to be looking at the old fat guy with the gun:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a 6 year old and a 19 month old. I always carry with them. If you have properly dressed with a large enough shirt or a long cover shirt, you should be fine. I have also carried off-body in a Maxpedition bag, that has a CCW pocket, that I use as a mini diaper bag.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have 3 kids, 11, 8, and 5. I carry all the time around them. Being able to protect my family is the primary reason I got my permit. 

I also have a PM9 and carry it in a cheap-o Uncle Mike's IWB holster. I do normal stuff with the kids and have never had any trouble with the gun being exposed. I am careful with it and have developed a habit of tugging down on my gun side shirt tail to make sure it's covered and not printing after bending over or something. I now end up doing it even when I'm not carrying. My wife also has her permit so if I'm going to really horse around with the kids, I just do a discreet handoff to her and then go wrestle.

I want to get a good tuckable IWB holster. I figure if I find a good one, I may print, but the gun should never be exposed. It should work good like at church and places where you dress up a little more. My Uncle Mike's doesnt work too good for that and I end up carrying in my jacket pocket.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I understand your concern. I have often wondered what will happen if I ever get confronted by a hysterical mother. But my family's safety is the primary reason I choose to carry a firearm. Since I got my CCW permit a couple months ago I have tried several variations and will probably be tweaking my carry method as I go depending on the situation and clothes I wear. For the most part I prefer IWB between the 1 o'clock and 2 o'clock position with my Beretta 92FS. I have a small Kel-Tec PF-9 that doesnt seem to work well with IWB carry so I typically drop that in a pocket (cargo pants or dockers). IWB in that position doesnt print when I bend over or reach up.

Good luck and just keep trying different rigs until you get it figured out for yourself. My number one rule is to buy holsters from someone who will allow me to return it easily if it doesnt work for me.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

When I'm out with the grandkids I either use the 5.11 conceal carry jacket or the waist pack.

The waist pack is great and after practicing the draw it is very efficient. You may look like a tourist with it and other people who conceal carry may know what you're packing but that does not matter. It gives me freedom to move around and not have to stick a pistol in my pants. (I have a problem with that) You can sit, stand, bend over whatever without a barrel or grip sticking you in the leg or waist.

Now running with the pack may be a problem because of the weight and the proximity of the pack to the groin area but at my age I don't run that much.\"doggy:


----------



## Angus (Jan 7, 2009)

One of my major concerns while with my family is that I want to be sure to be able to protect them whenever I am with them. I have a compact Kimber that fits inside my waistband in a small IWB holster that is nearly unnoticeable.. But I still do worry when I have to pick one of my girls up and put her on my shoulders that the grip will show.. So I just end up being extra cautious.. But I definitely wouldn't let that discourage me from packing..


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Angus said:


> One of my major concerns while with my family is that I want to be sure to be able to protect them whenever I am with them. I have a compact Kimber that fits inside my waistband in a small IWB holster that is nearly unnoticeable.. But I still do worry when I have to pick one of my girls up and put her on my shoulders that the grip will show.. So I just end up being extra cautious.. But I definitely wouldn't let that discourage me from packing..


+1, agreed:smt033


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a 16 month old and I always carry with him and my wife around. I also have a PM9 and use Galco's stow-n-go IWB at the 4-5 oclock position and my Keltec P32 appendix carry with the belt clip. Sometimes like when I am in church I leave the PM9/ PPKs in the car and just have the KelTec. That little guy goes anywhere and I have never had a printing issue with it. I just forget its there. I am constantly bending over to pick the little guy up and don't have a problem with my carry style.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

If I could keep up with my son and I wanted to go someplace as mentioned. I would get me a fanny pack or a nice pocket revolver. Just my 2 pennies.


----------

